# blue moonshine d.p



## masterlow (Apr 21, 2009)

blue moonshine d.p

any one tried this

whats the taste like 

is it any thing like blueberry in taste, what dose it taste like


any tips on it

also curing times

thanks


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 21, 2009)

if you want blue moonshine try and get it from dj short or legends they are the creaters accourding to my high times mag


----------



## masterlow (Apr 21, 2009)

my pal got the d.p one already

i heard its d.j shorts ones too I think


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 21, 2009)

high times says it is "mostly indica strain that sticky and sweet,with a deep,musky flavor that's hashy and earthy as youd espect from a hash plant-influenced blue-berry hybrid."


----------



## masterlow (Apr 22, 2009)

cool sounds good, I am guessing its not going to be that fruity then

hash is always good, I am guessing it will be a long cure time

i really want a fruity blueberry taste


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 22, 2009)

i would say any hybrid by dj shorts he did the orig blue
then it is just time and growing till you find that true blue pheno


----------

